# Corsair Graphite 600T: Neuere Lüfter?



## DieChaplinMelone (3. Juli 2011)

*Corsair Graphite 600T: Neuere Lüfter?*

Hallihallo!

Ich habe nun schon seit längerem das großartige Graphite 600T. Von meiner Euphorie angesteckt, hat sich einer meiner Kollegen ebenfalls ein Graphite 600T gelauft. 
Das Gehäuse ist auch super, aber die 200mm-Lüfter sind andere als bei meinem Modell. Kann es daran liegen , dass ich eine sehr frühe Version habe? Damals gleich vorbestellt.
Gib's eine Möglichkeit, diese(n) Lüfter nachzubestellen? Denn mein Frontlüfter brummt ein bisschen und ich würde ihn gern tauschen.

Vielen Dank für die Information!

DieChaplinMelone


----------



## Bluebeard (11. Juli 2011)

*AW: Corsair Graphite 600T: Neuere Lüfter?*

Einfach eine RMA starten auf Corsair.com und um neue Lüfter anfragen - bekommst dann automatisch die aktuellen


----------



## DieChaplinMelone (26. Juli 2011)

*AW: Corsair Graphite 600T: Neuere Lüfter?*

Die würde ich aber auch bezahlen.


----------



## Bluebeard (28. Juli 2011)

*AW: Corsair Graphite 600T: Neuere Lüfter?*

Das ist nicht nötig


----------



## watercooled (29. Juli 2011)

*AW: Corsair Graphite 600T: Neuere Lüfter?*

Da sieht mans wieder: Corsair Support = 1A


----------



## schneiderbernd (29. Juli 2011)

*AW: Corsair Graphite 600T: Neuere Lüfter?*

Echt cool...habe nähmlich das selbe Problem..das Seitenteil mit Mesh gibts wohl immer noch nicht in Deutschland?


----------



## fac3l3ss (29. Juli 2011)

*AW: Corsair Graphite 600T: Neuere Lüfter?*



watercooled schrieb:


> Da sieht mans wieder: Corsair Support = 1A


 Wow, das bestärkt Corsair wirklich. Schöne Firma.



schneiderbernd schrieb:


> Echt cool...habe nähmlich das selbe Problem..das Seitenteil mit Mesh gibts wohl immer noch nicht in Deutschland?


 Ich schliesse mich als Zweiter an, ich will mir das 800D kaufen und einen Radiator an die Seitenwand modden, falls da was schief geht, wie viel kostet eine neue und wo gibt es die?
(um Verständlichkeitsproblemen vorzubeugen: Ich meine die rechte Seitenwand ohne Fenster)


MfG
fac3l3ss


----------



## Bluebeard (3. August 2011)

*AW: Corsair Graphite 600T: Neuere Lüfter?*

Einfach RMA bzw. CSGEurope@Corsair.com verständigen im zweifelsfall hier melden, da sollte es keine Probleme geben!


----------

